# How many ears of corn to a quart?



## vtfarma

Okay so I am looking for a general idea... the ears of corn are running 8 inches long. I am wondering how much corn to buy approximately for canning

Thanks, Laurie


----------



## uncle Will in In.

I see you don't have an answer yet, and I don't know the answer. BUT, that never stopped me before. SO, I will make a guess of 10, and 3/4 8 inch ears per quart. Let's all make a guess and the average of all the reasonable guesses should be close.


----------



## katydidagain

Gosh, I love contests! I guess 2/3 c. per ear depending on kernel size. Why not buy one and test it for yourself?

katy


----------



## uncle Will in In.

Katy's answer would add up to 5 1/3 ears per quart.


----------



## katydidagain

Darn, I didn't do the math, did I? :waa: Well, I didn't understand the rules. Thanks, Will.

katy

Edited because I got curious and went searching. Approximately 3.2 oz per medium ear or 3 to 4 ears per cup. (Different sources.) I was being optimistic!


----------



## mistletoad

The Ball Blue Book says 5-6 lbs per quart, or you can get 6-10 quarts from a bushel.

Edited to add another source which seems more straight forward:

An average of 31Â½ pounds (in husks) of sweet corn is needed per canner load of 7 quarts; an average of 20 pounds is needed per canner load of 9 pints. A bushel weighs 35 pounds and yields 6 to 11 quarts â an average of 4Â½ pounds per quart.


----------



## nostalgia

One bushel will usually be enough to make a canner (7 quarts) full.


----------



## Mudpuddie

vtfarma said:


> Okay so I am looking for a general idea... the ears of corn are running 8 inches long. I am wondering how much corn to buy approximately for canning
> 
> Thanks, Laurie


I was searching for this answer and just got done with my first batch so here's what I had: I used 15 ears of corn to fill 8 pints size jars because that's the size I wanted to use and my pressure canner will fit 8 pints size wide mouth jars. The ears were all different sizes. When I bought them I was told there was 26 ears to a half bushel so I bought a half bushel not knowing how much trouble canning would be or how long it would take. Is it worth it? Probably not unless you're growing your own...but it was a fun process. Yes....I will be doing it again. Possibly tomorrow


----------



## [email protected]

I grow lots of sweet corn. we put up about 50 pints frozen cut off the cob, cream style.
i plant Serendipity from Jung. have for many years after trying lots of different kinds.
the ears are not huge. 
I never counted how many ears to the pint.
so I guess I am no help to you.
my wife got a free can of cream style corn and served it. I thought it was one of our packages gone bad..
I never want to run out of our own..

we can pick the corn and have it all in the freezer in the time between lunch and supper.
we blanch the ears about 7 minutes and then cool them and scrape them clean. 2 cupfuls into a ziplok bag and into the freezer.

I would guess 8 ears to the pint..

.........jiminwisc.........


----------

